# Next gun?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What next gun do you plan to buy later in 2007 (and can realistically afford)?


I'm looking at a Ruger 22/45 next. Its only $221, so it won't be too bad....


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

As per my 357 Sig thread, I want a Glock 32C as my next pistol. As Tom Petty once wrote, the wait is the hardest part.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Depending on the deal either a 460 S&W or a bolt action in 375 H&H.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Slingshot


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm aiming for another Beretta, maybe a PX4. 

I'd also like a Smith CS9, and possibly a Kahr of some sort.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I hope to get another .44mag. New,used,blued or SS. I don't care as long as it's a shooter.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't make up my mind. 

With summer coming up, I'd like to get a smaller CCW gun than my XD40. Maybe a baby Glock, the new XD45 compact, or the P99C. 

I'd also like to get a 20" barrel 12 gauge for home defense.

Then, there's that AR build I want to do. 

I just can't figure out what's more important. ARRGH! So many guns, so little time and money!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

It'll be a 1911 as a graduation present to myself in May. :mrgreen: I'm thinking Springfield, but haven't decided by any means.


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

I carried my G26 for about 8 months and then bought a CZ PO1 that immediately replaced the Glock, everything about the CZ was better than the Glock and now I just have to buy the SPO1 that is now available. The CZ line of handguns just have to be the most underrated handguns around...If not the CZ, then another T/C Encore.


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm debating either a 1911 (SA) or Shipwreck's personal favorite, the Walther P99.

A buddy of mine is really hot to buy a 1911 and the guy at the shop I was at this weekend was doing a heck of a sales-job on the 1911. The two of us (me and my buddy, not me and the guy at the shop) are going down to the range to rent both this coming weekend (just didn't have time to fit it in this past weekend) to see what we see.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

*I want many*

I'll be looking at buying at least one of the following.

Beretta PX4 Sub-Compact 9mm 
0R 
Walther P99C 9mm

If you have not seen the new PX4 SC here is a link. I think it looks pretty sweet.

http://www.berettausa.com/product/spotlight/5_of spotlight_pistol_subcompact.cfm

CX4 Storm that takes PX4 Mags
Walther P22
Beretta 12Ga

The CX4 is at the bottom of the list. I probably buy the P22 first.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The PX4 compact will be popular - but 1 caution. Many gun companies have issues w/ new designs once the guns start rolling out. I'd wait at least a year before ya buy a brand new design, if it were me...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Right as yet I do not really have an urge to get another pistol so it is hard for me to say. I have not wanted to since I got my HK's (which is really weird). Right now I will probably just spend money on ammo and accessories but we will see about all these new toys being released later in the year. :mrgreen:


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Either Glock 19 or a PPK/S, can't decide, PPK/S will be cheaper (from a friend that never shoots it).


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Either Glock 19 or a PPK/S, can't decide, PPK/S will be cheaper (from a friend that never shoots it).


If you can afford it go with both! Say one is for the girl :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Im pretty set with handguns for the time being, so I think Im gonna gets me a shotgun.


----------



## Old Dominion (Jan 15, 2007)

XD-45 Tacticle and a CZ p01.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

theres a couple on my list for 2007

1. Smith & Wesson M&P9c
2. Walther P22


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm thinking a sig 226 in 40 cal. i was going to do a beretta 96fs, but they seem to have stopped making them in the traditional design. i am also interested in the P99 in 40. it's a toss up yet, so many guns and so limited funds.......


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

shipwreck - just a word of caution: of the 5 people i know that had a 22/45 (including myself) they seem to be prone to ejection problems. i can't vouch for the others, but i clean all my guns every time i use them and even sometimes when i don't...i don't think that was the problem. don't get me wrong, i love rugers, but i was very unhappy with that model. i have heard nothing but good about their mark II and II designs and i think theyare only a little more. just a heads up on my own opinion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> shipwreck - just a word of caution: of the 5 people i know that had a 22/45 (including myself) they seem to be prone to ejection problems. i can't vouch for the others, but i clean all my guns every time i use them and even sometimes when i don't...i don't think that was the problem. don't get me wrong, i love rugers, but i was very unhappy with that model. i have heard nothing but good about their mark II and II designs and i think theyare only a little more. just a heads up on my own opinion.


Ok, thanks for the headup...

I will look at the Ruger Forum when I get the chance I guess....

I haven't seen any other target style 22s w/ white dot sights already installed. I don't like black sight blades...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> shipwreck - just a word of caution: of the 5 people i know that had a 22/45 (including myself) they seem to be prone to ejection problems. i can't vouch for the others, but i clean all my guns every time i use them and even sometimes when i don't...i don't think that was the problem. don't get me wrong, i love rugers, but i was very unhappy with that model. i have heard nothing but good about their mark II and II designs and i think theyare only a little more. just a heads up on my own opinion.


Shipwreck,

Maybe this is the time for you to branch out into revolver world. A nice .22 revolver would be easy to clean, easy to teach with (although I don't know how your going to get that fetus to the range without the wife), and fun to shoot.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Shipwreck,
> 
> Maybe this is the time for you to branch out into revolver world. A nice .22 revolver would be easy to clean, easy to teach with (although I don't know how your going to get that fetus to the range without the wife), and fun to shoot.
> 
> WM


Ack... I just can't do it... :smt022 :smt022 A revolver... :smt022


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

what about the P22? my older brother has one and it is a fun gun to shoot. lots of accesories available too. i don't think he payed over 250 for it either.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*XD for me*

I'm looking pretty hard at the XD45 or XD9. Undecided between tactical and service model. I might try to get my CCW permit. which would be the only reason I would want the service model. I wish my range had a P99 to try out. I keep trying to get myself to like 9MM because of the cheaper ammo, but I find .45 more satisfying to shoot. I've tried the XD tactical in both .45 and 9MM and I can shoot that gun more acurately than just about anything I've gotten my hands on. I LOVE that gun. I wish they offered a bi-tone tactical.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> what about the P22? my older brother has one and it is a fun gun to shoot. lots of accesories available too. i don't think he payed over 250 for it either.


I thought about that - but I want a barrel of at least 4", andI don't wanna mess w/ the comped extension in order to get it. They also seem to be okay plinkers but are supposedly not as accurate as the target models of other brands...


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm sticking with the .40 caliber OD green Glock family: G27 and G22-23.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

The next one is either going to be a:

Smith and Wesson M&P 45

or

Smith and Wesson 1911

or

a 

Smith and Wesson Model 64

:mrgreen:


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

It won't be mine, but my wife wants a P99 to go with her P22. Then, she went and shot my buddies wife's Sig P220, and loved it. She didn't like the recoil of my USP 40, but loved the .45 in the Sig. I guess that means more overtime for me.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I am focused on carry pistols now and if I were to buy another pistol later this year it would probably be a Kimber Ultra Carry or RCP in .45 ACP.

I have the Ruger 22/45 and have had no problems with it functioning. But it is a beast to reassemble after cleaning. You have to put the mag in, take it out, make sure the hammer is down, get the dangle in the pocket, etc. or the thing doesn't work.

Ultimately I arrived at the fact I didn't find the .22 very satisfying to shoot. I know it's inexpensive to shoot, but sometimes "ya gotta pay the money."


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Masada in .223 :smt023


----------



## ruckus3008 (Aug 4, 2006)

I really want a p99as 9mm and a p228

a Masada would be nice too.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Everyone,

As it stands right now the the next thing on my list is a uzie but I'm kind of starting to question whether I should pick up another handgun before the elections come around.

Lone Wolf


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I just picked up a CZ-52. CMP is going to put M1 carbines on sale very soon; I'll get two, depending on the price. I want an underfolder AK, and I think I can squeeze that as well. After that, we'll see.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm having trouble deciding which one I'll likely buy in March. It's going to be a full-size 9mm Luger or .45 ACP pistol. With a much larger preference toward the .45 ACP. Considering a military-spec M1911A1, CZ 75 or 97, Walther P99as, and even the new M&P 45 has caught my interest. I'll just have to see.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Revolver said:


> I'm having trouble deciding which one I'll likely buy in March. It's going to be a full-size 9mm Luger or .45 ACP pistol. With a much larger preference toward the .45 ACP. Considering a military-spec M1911A1, CZ 75 or 97, Walther P99as, and even the new M&P 45 has caught my interest. I'll just have to see.


Just stop resisting and give in - get the P99


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I've thought long and hard about what I want for my next gun. I thought so long and hard that I went out and bought it before posting!

So we have a Bersa Thunder 380 for the wife and a Smith & Wesson Model 70 for me. Actually, the S&W was an impulse buy. 

So I guess I better start thinking again.

:smt033 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> So we have a Bersa Thunder 380 for the wife and a Smith & Wesson Model 70 for me.
> WM


What's a Model 70 S&W?


----------



## watsoncb (Jan 19, 2007)

*Next Gun*

Glock Model 39 .45 GAP and a possibly a 7.62 AK.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

2400 said:


> What's a Model 70 S&W?


Oops - Model 17. :smt1099

I guess I could claim its the new .70 caliber they just came out with. But it really is just a slip of the finger.

WM


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i'd like a .22 for target practice..MUCH cheaper ammo than the .40 but i can't seem to find any i like. any suggestions?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am about to buy a Target 22. Some of the decent ones seem to be the Beretta Neos, S&W 22A, Browning Buckmark and Ruger Mark III. Also, Sig makes the mosquito and Walther sells the P22.

I have looked at all of them and decided I wil buy a Ruger Mark III 22/45 (it has a traditional grip instead of the space gun grip of the plain Ruger Mark III's). The Sig and Walther are fun for plinking, but supposedly not as accurate as the target 22s. Most of the target 22s have all black sights. I don't like that. I want white dot sites. Ruger makes one model of the 22/45 w/ a 4" barrel and fixed white dot sights. The Rugers are a pain to disassemble compared to other brands. But, its what I've settled on. There is one at my local shop for $221. I hope to have it in a couple of months.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

i need something easy to disassemble because patience is not something i was blessed with.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jeepgirl said:


> i need something easy to disassemble because patience is not something i was blessed with.


I have 3 semi auto 22's that I really like: Browning Buckmark, Ruger MKIII 22/45, and Walther P22. However, ease of disassembly is a quality that none of the 3 possess.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

James NM said:


> I have 3 semi auto 22's that I really like: Browning Buckmark, Ruger MKIII 22/45, and Walther P22. However, ease of disassembly is a quality that none of the 3 possess.


me and a walther p22 do NOT get along for that very reason.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Shipwreck: My 22/45 is stainless with the 5.5" slab barrel. It is more accurate than my 3.4" P22, but only marginally so. The P22 is very accurate, especially considering the barrel length. I think the main reason is the factory SA trigger on the P22 is better.

But you might be happier with the 22/45. After all, the Walther P22 is designed after the much hated P99.:smt082


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Jeepgirl: I don't know why .22 semis are so hard to field strip? Shouldn't be that way.


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I am seriously thinking about getting the new FNP .45. I own the FNP-9 and really like it. If the .45 is as good, I'll be buying one of them!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

James NM said:


> Shipwreck: My 22/45 is stainless with the 5.5" slab barrel. It is more accurate than my 3.4" P22, but only marginally so. The P22 is very accurate, especially considering the barrel length. I think the main reason is the factory SA trigger on the P22 is better.
> 
> But you might be happier with the 22/45. After all, the Walther P22 is designed after the much hated P99.:smt082


Thanks for the info. I did shoot the P22 one time, but it was after shooting a 9mm for a while, and the lower recoil was throwing me off. I couldn't shoot it well.

As a whole, I never shoot sub 4" barrelled guns as well. I don't know if its only the sight radius, or a combination of that and the longer barrel. But, its something I've noticed with any gun I have shot. My P99c is very accurate, but past 15 feet, my groups open up where as they do not open up with my fullsize until I start shooting past 21 feet.

That's why I am resistant to but the P22....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

thedr said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting the new FNP .45. I own the FNP-9 and really like it. If the .45 is as good, I'll be buying one of them!


I want one of those too...


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Damn you said my FNP 45. That'll hopefully be my 07 birthday gift. I hope i can get it for 600 flat or less. Hopefully less. Who ever buys this gun before I do in central Florida better lock it up.
Another piece is the Stroger Cougar. I'm trying to get my sister to get it so i can pretty much own it without buying one. And if anyone owns a Stroger Cougar tell me about it.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

in rifle either the marlin 1895gs 45-70 or thompson contender icon in .308....in handgun most likely a colt defender for carry or possibly kimber cdp 2 and a ruger gp100 in stainlessfor home,its going to be a good year.


----------

